# Amanha na minha cidade 36 C (Holanda)



## J.S. (18 Jul 2006 às 18:34)

As previsoes para amanha na Holanda. 32 C no norte do pais e ate 36 ou 37 C no sul.
Com vento de leste as maximas estao sempre nas provincias Limburg, Noord Brabant e Zeeland....

O record: 38,6 C.


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2006 às 21:25)

J.S. disse:
			
		

> As previsoes para amanha na Holanda. 32 C no norte do pais e ate 36 ou 37 C no sul.
> Com vento de leste as maximas estao sempre nas provincias Limburg, Noord Brabant e Zeeland....
> 
> O record: 38,6 C.



38,6ºC é o record da tua cidade?
De que ano é esse record?


----------



## J.S. (19 Jul 2006 às 15:45)

*Nao, aqui o record e 35,2 C 3 agosto 2003*

e na minha provincia 37,0 C 4 agosto 1990. Eu so tenho valores oficiais (portanto com um termometro calibrada no campo sobre herba numa ""garita". Lamento mas nao sei a palavra no Portugues).

Agora eu tenho 4 termometros: un Tinytag Ultra 2 datalogger uma memoria de 32000 dados. Um Klimalogger (TFA) que e muito muito interssante porque e barato e tenho uma memoria de 3500 dados e e muit exacto, mas menos que o tinytag. E um Davis WWIII, que esta bom mas e tambem menos exacto que o tinytag.

O record da Holanda e 38,6 medidio no 23 de agosto no Warnsveld. Depois 38,4 C em 1947 no Maastricht (o minima fui 26,6 C!!).  

No ano 2003 dou 3 valores similares no Arcen com 37,2, 37,9 e 37,3 C.

Agora em Zeeland, Brabant e Limburg 36+ C. As 14 horas na minha cidade, mas no campo 35,0 C ja!!!!


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2006 às 20:50)

Hoje foi um dia muito quente com valores superiores a 35ºC em vários países da Europa Ocidental. Valores de 38ºC / 37ºC na Alemanha, Bélgica e na França.


----------



## J.S. (19 Jul 2006 às 21:57)

*As maximas de hoje na Holanda*

Arcen 36,9 C
Gilze Rijen e Ell 36,8
Woensdrecht 36,6
Soesterberg 36,5

Na Belgica: kleine Brogel 37,8, mas acho um valor dudosa..ali as temperaturas estao sempre muitro altas,sempre mais que estacoes tao pertos e situatadas  muito similar. Nao e uma coisa espacial que etacoes meterologicas de um IM nacional estao mal situadas (com arvores pertos e altos. por exemplo).

No De Bilt (o "Pentagon" da IM Holandesa): 35,7

Na minha cidade (Middelburg NE): tambem 35,7 C

Muito especial: Vlissingen KNMi (8 km sul de Middeklburg mas a solamente 5 m da costa!! Sim 5 metros): 35,5. Normalmente as diferencias estao muito mais grande. Em 2003 a diferencia fui 1 C e algumas otros dias 3 o 5 C.

35,7. Novo record desde 1997 quando as registras comecaram. Fui 35,2..


----------



## Dan (19 Jul 2006 às 22:27)

Esse valor de 35,7ºC em Middelburg é o novo record do mês de Julho ou do ano inteiro?


----------



## J.S. (20 Jul 2006 às 11:25)

*Ano inteiro, novo record do mes na Holanda e..na minha provincia*

O otro e de agosto. 
Em Westdorpe (KNMI) bateu o record do mes do julho em Holanda. Fui 36,9 no Maastricht, agora esta 37,1 no Westdorpe. E tambem o novo record do ano inteiro da minha provincia. Fui 36,7 em Kapellebrug, 4 agosto 1990, muito perto de Westdorpe (10 km).

Outra valor do KNMI na minha provincia. Wilhelminadorp: 36,1 C.

O calor ontem fui extremademente seco (portanto: um dia Portuguesa aqui!). Humidade Relativa do ar: 17 %. 40-60 % e mais normal no verao.

Cumprimentos,

Jorge


----------

